
Show HN: Snake Dots[Android]-I made a game(even too hard for me) - theoneone
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.delis.sdots
======
crank4
How does it plays? I was not able to do any progress and the "tutorial" didn't
teach the rules of the game. I even uninstall it in order to take a second
look at the "tutorial" screen.

